# TX power outages.



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Tucker Carlson on Fox gives a good report on TX and this winter storm's power outages. The wind mills froze so no power. Little long but worth the watch, IMHO.

https://www.foxnews.com/opinion/tucker-carlson-texas-green-new-deal-climate-catastrophe


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Our town has been hit with the so-called "rolling blackouts", but thankfully my tiny neighborhood has avoided them.
Not sure how or why, exactly. But we assume there's some bit of infrastructure that we share the grid with that is considered essential. Many of our friends, some even just 3 blocks over, have been without power for hours at a time since 6:30 this morning and it's 7 degrees outside.
Our church opened up as a "warming station", which is a nicer way of saying "shelter", for those who aren't able to heat their homes. Things are progressing just fine for now. Only a few families have taken advantage of it.
I have a feeling that will change going into Monday and Tuesday evening as we're expected to have another winter storm drop even more snow on the area and the temps will rise a bit during the day. The higher temps might sound good at first to most Texans, but it will mean snow melt and refreezing, and more perilous road conditions. I expect more power outages and more car accidents are in our immediate future.

Hope the rest of you are getting along ok.
We've just never seen anything like this down here. Our high temp for today was lower than our lowest low temp on record...
New territory for us.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Tucker Carlson on Fox gives a good report on TX and this winter storm's power outages. The wind mills froze so no power. Little long but worth the watch, IMHO.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/opinion/tucker-carlson-texas-green-new-deal-climate-catastrophe


The government sponsored/taxpayer funded wind powered turbines might be just as inefficient and a collossal waste of money as taxpayer funded solar. Farking bunch of idiots we are to allow our elected politicians to waste our money like we do.

:vs_laugh:


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

We are at -25 today again and they expect us to stay this cold for a few days. I hope we don't have any power outages because although we are prepared on staying warm my pipes might take a big hit. I have not been able to afford a generator yet since I am on SS and have to save up for everything I buy and haven't gotten to this yet. I pray it doesn't bite us in the butt. It would be difficult to find shelter with 2 dogs and a cat in tow and I wouldn't leave them behind. Nebraska has been having power outages. I am keeping all might lights and appliances unplugged and trying to keep our consumption down so they don't find it necessary to shut us down. Sunday it is suppose to bee 40 degrees above and I can't wait. Being late on the prepping bandwagon is my bad. I only started about 10 months ago and although I have water and food down I haven't been able to swing the generator yet. If I wasn't having another surgery next week I would get a part time job and pay for my generator that way. They are paying retired nurses pretty good money to give vaccine shots. Just not sure if I will be able to do that with a shoulder sling on for the next few months.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Was reading a Reddit forum on Austin TX power outages, Lots of people with no power since 3am Monday and it's around 45 degrees in their homes. They are starting to sound pretty desperate about getting through tonight if the power doesn't come on.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Megamom134 said:


> We are at -25 today again and they expect us to stay this cold for a few days. I hope we don't have any power outages because although we are prepared on staying warm my pipes might take a big hit. I have not been able to afford a generator yet since I am on SS and have to save up for everything I buy and haven't gotten to this yet. I pray it doesn't bite us in the butt. It would be difficult to find shelter with 2 dogs and a cat in tow and I wouldn't leave them behind. Nebraska has been having power outages. I am keeping all might lights and appliances unplugged and trying to keep our consumption down so they don't find it necessary to shut us down. Sunday it is suppose to bee 40 degrees above and I can't wait. Being late on the prepping bandwagon is my bad. I only started about 10 months ago and although I have water and food down I haven't been able to swing the generator yet. If I wasn't having another surgery next week I would get a part time job and pay for my generator that way. They are paying retired nurses pretty good money to give vaccine shots. Just not sure if I will be able to do that with a shoulder sling on for the next few months.


If power goes out, shut water off to house. Find the lowest faucet in the system and drain system. This what I did in a 90's ice storm.

I am sure you have some water already saved up.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

2020 Convert said:


> If power goes out, shut water off to house. Find the lowest faucet in the system and drain system. This what I did in a 90's ice storm.
> 
> I am sure you have some water already saved up.


Normally there are way too many traps for water to freeze in when attempting draining.

You would have to use compressed air to force out the trapped water.

Plus you have to have a vacuum breaker or faucet at the source.

Myself, I turn on the furthest faucets from the source to a drip to keep the water moving.

And the same for any branch lines ends.

I did this over the weekend while my furnace was down, they usually are kept warm by the ducting.

Of course this applies only where you have a constant source of water like the town water I have.

I do have a well if needed, plenty of stored water and a river to use.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Megamom134 said:


> We are at -25 today again and they expect us to stay this cold for a few days. I hope we don't have any power outages because although we are prepared on staying warm my pipes might take a big hit. I have not been able to afford a generator yet since I am on SS and have to save up for everything I buy and haven't gotten to this yet. I pray it doesn't bite us in the butt. It would be difficult to find shelter with 2 dogs and a cat in tow and I wouldn't leave them behind. Nebraska has been having power outages. I am keeping all might lights and appliances unplugged and trying to keep our consumption down so they don't find it necessary to shut us down. Sunday it is suppose to bee 40 degrees above and I can't wait. Being late on the prepping bandwagon is my bad. I only started about 10 months ago and although I have water and food down I haven't been able to swing the generator yet. If I wasn't having another surgery next week I would get a part time job and pay for my generator that way. They are paying retired nurses pretty good money to give vaccine shots. Just not sure if I will be able to do that with a shoulder sling on for the next few months.


I have read you post that before about SS being your only income. You don't have to answer this if you don't want to, but I am always curious how people think and do: Did you not have a retirement account of any sort? Nurses usually do quite well (and work their asses off doing it) and after 40 years, you could have had a pretty penny put by, even if you were only saving a little. I know life sometimes interferes with plans.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

SOCOM42 said:


> Normally there are way too many traps for water to freeze in when attempting draining.
> 
> You would have to use compressed air to force out the trapped water.
> 
> ...


In the 93 icestorm, I turned water off, opened lowest faucet and opened upstairs ones.

Drains with traps, along with toilets, we dumped a little bit of antifreeze.

2 weeks without power and sub 20 degrees, 30 in the house. I ended up with no damage. And that 1872 built house was a plumbing nightmare.

It's the same method we closed up camps and cottages for the winter. I know of people that have used your method of evacuating the lines

Evacuating 95% of the water gives room for expansion if the remaining freezes.

The drip method might not work in -25.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Yes, we have plenty of water and food and plenty to keep us warm. Thanks for the tip on the water pipes. Just went out and my truck won't start and have a flat on the other truck, when it rains it pours. We have heat tape on our pipes but it won't help if the shut down our power.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

2020 Convert said:


> In the 93 icestorm, I turned water off, opened lowest faucet and opened upstairs ones.
> 
> Drains with traps, along with toilets, we dumped a little bit of antifreeze.
> 
> ...


The drip method has worked here @-20F, depends on the drip rate.

The temp here over the weekend was in the middle teens.

The temp right now is 40F,

but we are in the path of that Texas freeze starting tomorrow and through the weekend.

The house I owned before, a 1890's Victorian, we drained the lines opening the faucets

in the servants quarters, then all the lines right into the cellar laundry room.

That worked for the winter we were selling the house.

We used AF in the toilets and sinks also.

Had to have the water meter removed to keep it from breaking.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Gotta love this.....



> Texas' Energy Commission Wants To Raise Your Bills To Coincide With The Storm They Knew Was Coming But Didn't Prepare For&#8230;


https://www.weaselzippers.us/464560-texas-energy-commission-wants-to-raise-your-bills-to-coincide-with-the-storm-they-knew-was-coming-but-didnt-prepare-for/


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Dirty dogs. Thanks.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

You cant get all the water out of the lines, but if you drain what you can and then leave the taps open so as to accomodate expansion,
you should get by in sub zero temps for extended periods of time. The key is making room for some of the water to expand into.


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

Hoping everyone stays healthy and safe through this cold snap!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

I hope everyone in Texas takes some of above advice from mainly the northeast. I know you don’t have as much experience in it. 

But that is what this forum is about!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My hope is that the fools who voted for and support tax payer funded so called green energy freeze their asses off.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

In my younger, single days I would often go to sea for the winter months. I would open all my water faucet valves wide open and disconnect my water meter closest to the water shutoff valve thus draining all the lines and the meter. I put electric heat tape around the shutoff valve to prevent freezing there. Drained all toilet tanks dry. And put one cup of automobile antifreeze in each sink and toilet trap. I never had one single instance of freeze damage, ever. One additional point; be sure to disconnect and drain any water expansion tanks in your system and be sure to take into account any food liquids and canned goods in your pantry.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Online for a moment.. real shit show down here. 

Quick note regarding water lines. Drip doesn’t work when it hits 5 degrees, the pipes are in the attic and not insulated. The freeze overcomes the drip. That has happed to a friend and he has now been flooded. You cannot compare houses build in Wisconsin with houses build in Texas or the south. You build for cold, we build for heat. 

I hope PO is good too. I hear that Houston has limited or no water pressure. 

We are hanging in there. Had a leak ourselves but minor and since we are on a well we shut it off quick. Generator running so we have heat and for the moment we have internet since comcast must be pushing power through their lines. We don’t have main power yet. Been about 80 hours now. 

Overall, the preps for this are good especially since we were in the middle of a major kitchen and living room remodel and the house is torn apart.

We prep for hurricanes.. not a freaking freeze and blizzard. 

More when this is over.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I realize that my heating solution is not suitable for everyone, but:
When heating oil went to $4 per gallon, I purchased a pellet stove. But pellet stoves require electricity and a ton of cleaning and maintenance. They also require manhandling tons of bags of pellets.

A couple of years ago I purchased a 100% manually fired Hitzer hard coal stove. No electricity required so power outages are of no concern to me. I shake ashes and add one 20 pound bucket of coal once in the morning and once at nite time just before bed. I bring in two buckets of coal daily from a 4’ x4’ x8’ coal bunker I built outside. The bunker holds a little over 3 tons and easily lasts me the entire heating season. I put the stove in the basement but it easily heats the whole house just passing heat up thru the floors (no ductwork). The only drawback is that it’s a little dirty so I need to run an air purifer to keep dust down. And hard coal runs about $220 a ton here. The peace of mind I get from not being dependent on grid electricity is priceless.

So I have a smaller solar set up for lights and misc., two small generators to power the fridge and freezers, and off grid coal for heat. Extended power outages are of absolutely zero concern for me. The only worry I have is that idiot Biden screwing up my coal supply.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

That is a picture of a long wall mining machine, I believe that round part up front is a rotating blade, which chews into the wall of coal.It chews it up by the thousands or millions of tons.

It just goes back and forth, chewing up coal.

Then it is loaded onto trains, which takes it to the customer. There is not a better system of delivering fuel for electric generators in power plants.

But Tampa Electric has in all of its foolhardiness, it has decided to go to natural gas as fuel. And I don't think that this current crisis will change that.

You gotta have rocks in your head to ignore what has happened in the Midwestern freeze. But I will bet that TECO does ignore it. Because it wants to look good and appease the Green maniacs. That is the only solid conclusion that I can come up with. There is no way that the cost of the fuel is the reason. Coal is the cheapest fuel out there.

https://www.coalage.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/CA-DE-July-2018-F2-min-627x376.jpg

PS:coal burns with a heat that you have to experience, to appreciate it. Burn it in a fireplace, mixed with hardwood, or use a freestanding stove, with the same mix,and wow: no one will freeze in your house.

The reason that I put this up as a post, is to show the contrast, between coal and any other fuel choice.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

We use coal in our county which is probably why we didn't get shut down. Heat wave going on right now with temp 6.2 above.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Megamom134 said:


> We use coal in our county which is probably why we didn't get shut down. Heat wave going on right now with temp 6.2 above.


You are right, that is probably why you have electricity, your power plant uses coal to run the generators.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Called my first ex-laws last night who live in Longview. They are doing fine.
Then called ex-sis-in-law and her husband but the connection for voice sucked so we texted. They are on the outskirts of San Antonio in the country. Situation is a little different, there. Fortunately, they were prepared. Underground propane tank for their generator that kicks in as soon as the blackout hits. They also have a 10,000 gallon water tank. A valve froze, but bro-in-law took care of that.
Biggest problem is being shut in for a week. Bro-in-law is type A and is going stir crazy.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh, and I see another storm is going to add more misery to Texas.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I understand that many people cannot afford to be well prepared for a wide variety of situations. But in this day and age with all the crap we have coming down on us, only the foolish would ignor what’s going on and take as many precautions as they possibly can. Hopefully the past year has made many people wake up to the idea of taking some responsibility for your own care and safety. But I’m also quite sure than many will continue to sit back, do nothing, and continue to expect the government to take care of them. Little do these fools realize that the government is precisely the cause of most of our troubles.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

In this IDIOT STATE, the powerplants were forced to convert from coal to natural gas by regulation.

Now the problem is there is not enough gas!!!!!!!!!!!!

Then they build a 6.5 megawatt plant in Southbridge, Ma. despite no expectation of increased volume of gas.

They need new pipelines to bring in the volume of gas needed to fire the powerplants and heat homes.

But like the Keystone line, nobody (activist) wants to let them build them.

There were two lines that were going to be built, both were killed, and the people suffer and pay higher prices.

The power companies wanted to build a rail head to bring in LNG for distribution, that was killed at the last minute.

The required permits were denied, reason, it would make the scenery look bad, and people were afraid of explosions.

The explosion angle was pushed by the "green energy" activist.

The site was located miles from any population and on RR property.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Update from the DFW area. Unlike most, we have been blessed with power and water. I went out the other day to help my SIL and couldn't believe the darkness. At least 80% are without power. 

My only issue has been cell and internet access. I can always tell when the cell service is back, I get a flurry of texts in. Calls also are intermittent. It's odd but at times when we can get a call through, we can hear them but they can't hear us. Since it's working at the time, we go to texting.

The internet just came back up, although I'm not sure for how long. It's been down for awhile now.

We have heat and we have water. We've no need to go to the store but some friends have and sent pictures of bare shelves. This is the first year my wife has been real happy with our prepping. We haven't even need to dip into our long term stuff. She's even talking about adding to that. Wonders will never cease.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'm largely in the same boat as @inceptor.
We still have power and water here.
The outside 220gal water tote froze solid, so that's something to keep in mind next time, but we have lots of bottled water inside to supplement if needed.
I did try to get my small 4k watt generator running, and found lots of issues with it. This is the genny that I got for a stupid low price through woot.com because a shipment of them must have been in a shipping container or tractor trailer that overturned. Lots of broken units. Well, mine worked just fine when I got it. It seems time makes fools of us all. I let it sit for 2 years or so (bad idea) and didn't try to run it again until just yesterday.
The carb was varnished and flooding because I didn't drain the fuel.
The air filter had a broken hose that leads from the gas tank, probably not a big deal.
And the spark plug was broken along with the boot that fits on it.

I found a parts shop that is sending the parts I need, but they won't get here for this use. I'll have the thing running like a top for the next go around, and properly store it next time.

Thankfully, we've not needed anything. Power, water, internet, and cell service have all been working for our little neighborhood. Blessed doesn't begin to describe it.

Stay warm!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Wish everyone the best. Thats all I can do for ya..
One thing that blew my mind was people running their cars and dying of CO poisoning. This is basic stuff, never run your car in a garage .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Steve40th said:


> Wish everyone the best. Thats all I can do for ya..
> One thing that blew my mind was people running their cars and dying of CO poisoning. This is basic stuff, never run your car in a garage .


Steve,

You're looking at this situation in a discombobulated way. Hear me out;

IF people are intent on running their vehicles in the garage to heat their homes, they obviously are dumber than a box of rocks, and probably vote socialist democrat anyway. So, in order to create a more perfect union, we really do not need those people in the gene pool multiplying and such.

Consider this a win-win for the good guys! :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Steve,
> 
> You're looking at this situation in a discombobulated way. Hear me out;
> 
> ...


Eugenics is strong within this one......


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

I reached out to some of my cousins in the Austin area. They have 1 hour of power, then 4 off. Alternating. He built his house with a wood stove and plenty of wood, so they are OK. My uncle is in a nursing home, they still had full power as of yesterday.

Hang in there guys!


----------



## Juliet (Feb 10, 2021)

Lol Sippy!
Yup. 
Yet more Darwin Award contenders...


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> I'm largely in the same boat as @inceptor.
> We still have power and water here.
> The outside 220gal water tote froze solid, so that's something to keep in mind next time, but we have lots of bottled water inside to supplement if needed.
> I did try to get my small 4k watt generator running, and found lots of issues with it. This is the genny that I got for a stupid low price through woot.com because a shipment of them must have been in a shipping container or tractor trailer that overturned. Lots of broken units. Well, mine worked just fine when I got it. It seems time makes fools of us all. I let it sit for 2 years or so (bad idea) and didn't try to run it again until just yesterday.
> ...


I have two generators. One gas and one diesel. I run each under load once a month for about 10 minutes or so. That way I'm sure that they will be ready when needed. I shut off the fuel and run the carb dry in the gasoline genny to keep the carb from gumming up.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Those of us living up north find it amusing to see the panic in TX. After just going through nearly 3 weeks of -20. Heck it got up to 15 today and I went outside with no jacket cause it felt so nice and warm.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't think the Texans who are dealing with this share your amusement, @Chipper. They don't deal with this on a yearly basis like Northerners do. Their communities aren't equipped for such things. There are those those who are prepared for just about anything but there are those, the vast majority of the population, who never expected such a thing to happen. That is why there are people sitting in their idling cars in an attempt to survive. That's why houses have burned down and the residents died as they burned stuff indoors in an attempt to not freeze to death.

No, this isn't at all amusing.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> I have two generators. One gas and one diesel. I run each under load once a month for about 10 minutes or so. That way I'm sure that they will be ready when needed. I shut off the fuel and run the carb dry in the gasoline genny to keep the carb from gumming up.


Mine are Diesel, gas and propane/gas, used with propane only.

Gas gen like the snow blower are run dry with fuel shut off after use.

Gas is replaced every year and has Stabil in it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Mine are Diesel, gas and propane/gas, used with propane only.
> 
> Gas gen like the snow blower are run dry with fuel shut off after use.
> 
> Gas is replaced every year and has Stabil in it.


Which is more efficient In the dual generator?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Those of us living up north find it amusing to see the panic in TX. After just going through nearly 3 weeks of -20. Heck it got up to 15 today and I went outside with no jacket cause it felt so nice and warm.


Beaches along the Gulf of Mexico have snow on them....
Texas has placed every single county under an emergency warning, ALL THE WAY TO THE MEXICO BORDER.
This is unprecedented cold for us.

Laugh all you like. Feel as smug as you wish in your superiority. Meanwhile, we have elderly folks freezing to death in their homes and entire families passing in their sleep because they don't know how to deal with this and are grasping at anything to stay warm.
When you have to deal with 100 days of 100+ temps, all your waterways run dry, dust storms blow through and shut down everything, and the whole grid collapses because everybody is running their AC full blast trying not to die of heat stroke, I won't be laughing at you.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Which is more efficient In the dual generator?


Can't really tell you, have never run it on gas, I bought it new.

Have not run a guestimate on consumption, it is hooked up to a 100 pounder, second 100 is ready to go.

It is inside and can run without the carbon mono problem.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> I don't think the Texans who are dealing with this share your amusement, @Chipper. They don't deal with this on a yearly basis like Northerners do. Their communities aren't equipped for such things. There are those those who are prepared for just about anything but there are those, the vast majority of the population, who never expected such a thing to happen. That is why there are people sitting in their idling cars in an attempt to survive. That's why houses have burned down and the residents died as they burned stuff indoors in an attempt to not freeze to death.
> 
> No, this isn't at all amusing.


Over the last 3 days, an accumulative of 12 inches of snow then ice. It will take 4-5 days to defrost with the current temps at 20 and below.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Denton said:


> Which is more efficient In the dual generator?


A 5 gallon propane tank ran really close in time to 5 gallon of gas. They say propane is less efficient.

I installed a drain to drain the gas tank, if I I ever want to use gasoline. I put a quick connect on my propane line coming into the house. The 5 gallons of gas i keep around is for my smaller back up Gen.

My only downfall with my setup is April and May. I get my 1k propane tank filled in June when prices are low.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

we usually say the cold here keeps out the riff-raff.... cold sucks, but I wager illegal border crossings are down..


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

2020 Convert said:


> A 5 gallon propane tank ran really close in time to 5 gallon of gas. They say propane is less efficient.
> 
> I installed a drain to drain the gas tank, if I I ever want to use gasoline. I put a quick connect on my propane line coming into the house. The 5 gallons of gas i keep around is for my smaller back up Gen.
> 
> My only downfall with my setup is April and May. I get my 1k propane tank filled in June when prices are low.


Thanks!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> whole grid collapses because everybody is running their AC full blast trying not to die of heat stroke


A total aside, but I hear people say things like this all the time, especially when I was living in AZ with really hot temps. Air conditioning, as exists, is a relatively new invention. People didn't die in droves prior to it's becoming a modern need. Point of fact, I grew up in the deep South without any air-conditioning. Somehow, we managed not to die and are now all old people. People adapt to their surroundings.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> A total aside, but I hear people say things like this all the time, especially when I was living in AZ with really hot temps. Air conditioning, as exists, is a relatively new invention. People didn't die in droves prior to it's becoming a modern need. Point of fact, I grew up in the deep South without any air-conditioning. Somehow, we managed not to die and are now all old people. People adapt to their surroundings.


Absolutely correct. My grand parents lived in South Alabama and never had air conditioning. Then again, houses were built to allow good breeze through them. With the help of a couple of box fans in a couple windows to create push/pull, it was tolerable.

After spending several years in Germany, I found South Alabama heat unbearable. Each Summer was the one I expected to kill me. Now, I do things differently. I do not go into the break rooms at work while everyone else is scurrying for them when they have the chance. I stay on the flight line and drink more water.
Sweating is good for the body.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Chipper said:


> Those of us living up north find it amusing to see the panic in TX. After just going through nearly 3 weeks of -20. Heck it got up to 15 today and I went outside with no jacket cause it felt so nice and warm.





Denton said:


> Which is more efficient In the dual generator?


Gallon per gallon, propane has about 1/3 fewer BTU so you should use more propane vs gas. I installed an aftermarket propane conversion kit into my honda 2000 watt inverter. The paperwork supplied with the conversion kit stated that my 2000 watt genny would only produce about 1700 watts on propane.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Gallon per gallon, propane has about 1/3 fewer BTU so you should use more propane vs gas. I installed an aftermarket propane conversion kit into my honda 2000 watt inverter. The paperwork supplied with the conversion kit stated that my 2000 watt genny would only produce about 1700 watts on propane.


Well, that sucks. I have more propane tanks than gas cans.
No problem; the tanks were bought for outdoor heaters and cookers, anyway.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Chipper said:


> Those of us living up north find it amusing to see the panic in TX. After just going through nearly 3 weeks of -20. Heck it got up to 15 today and I went outside with no jacket cause it felt so nice and warm.





Denton said:


> Well, that sucks. I have more propane tanks than gas cans.
> No problem; the tanks were bought for outdoor heaters and cookers, anyway.


Do like I did and have the ability to burn both. More options equal better outcomes. I keep 200 pounds of propane stored in the barn. It never goes bad so it will store forever without requiring rotation.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Do like I did and have the ability to burn both. More options equal better outcomes. I keep 200 pounds of propane stored in the barn. It never goes bad so it will store forever without requiring rotation.


Yes, sir. I'll add more tanks and cans.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> A total aside, but I hear people say things like this all the time, especially when I was living in AZ with really hot temps. Air conditioning, as exists, is a relatively new invention. People didn't die in droves prior to it's becoming a modern need. Point of fact, I grew up in the deep South without any air-conditioning. Somehow, we managed not to die and are now all old people. People adapt to their surroundings.


Houses back then were built differently than they are now. Now they are designed for AC and not a breeze. We used to go to East Texas where my wife grew up and her parents lived. Their house was built long before AC and it was designed to deal with it. Also they had a swamp cooler, otherwise known as an evaporator fan, to help mitigate the heat. So they had a way to deal with it. They actually still sell those although I had no idea until tonight when I did a search.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, I am just now getting power back and have internet access. I couldn't even get on line via Cell. All the towers were down. No worries here as I was well prepared for this. I have a few notes on a couple of things I could improve on but for the most part I was warm and well fed. Propane Generator worked like a charm, emergency radios, everything was good.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I see @Slippy has been banned. Honestly, I leave him on his own for just a few days. :vs_lol: What did he do now?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I see @Slippy has been banned. Honestly, I leave him on his own for just a few days. :vs_lol: What did he do now?


Better question is who is the John Henry with the ban hammer.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Better question is who is the John Henry with the ban hammer.


Obviuosly, I am sure @Slippy is innocent and as pure as the driven snow. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I see @Slippy has been banned. Honestly, I leave him on his own for just a few days. :vs_lol: What did he do now?


We don't discuss moderation actions in the open forum.
He crossed a line he knows better not to cross.
He's cooling off.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> We don't discuss moderation actions in the open forum.
> He crossed a line he knows better not to cross.
> He's cooling off.


Ron Ron Ron So official acting :vs_lol:

Damn near spit my coffee out my nose!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> A total aside, but I hear people say things like this all the time, especially when I was living in AZ with really hot temps. Air conditioning, as exists, is a relatively new invention. People didn't die in droves prior to it's becoming a modern need. Point of fact, I grew up in the deep South without any air-conditioning. Somehow, we managed not to die and are now all old people. People adapt to their surroundings.


As @inceptor said, things are different now with home design and common knowledge.
It's one thing to say, "we didn't have AC, and now we do, and I still remember how to live without it."
It's another to say, "we've always had AC, and we have no experience living without it in 100+ temperatures."

My example, being a northerner who's never dealt with the conditions as I described them, would be wholly unprepared to deal with such conditions and would be in misery.
That's how most Texans feel with temperatures in the teens and ice covering everything.
Our homes aren't built for it. Our grid isn't built for it. Our people have no experience with it.
This all adds up to bad decisions to compensate, and lives lost.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

The term "freak storm" is just that.

I'm hearing an awful lot of people everywhere saying that Texas let them down.

At this point, I'm not so sure I agree.

It's like wondering why airports in Rio de Janeiro don't have aircraft icing equipment on standby.

"Freak storms"


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

If Trump had been in office the left would have blamed him for the fix Texas was in and every media would be screaming about the lost lives being on Trumps head. Will Biden WAS responsible for this and not a peep, the media is silent. 
This should wake up even the sleepiest of left wing. This is a wake up call and I think more people then ever will be jumping on the prep band wagon. Things are going to be getting worse and we all know it here, now other people are waking up as they should.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> The term "freak storm" is just that.
> 
> I'm hearing an awful lot of people everywhere saying that Texas let them down.
> 
> ...


I agree.
We've all heard the story of the "once in a thousand years storm".
It's what explains a few of the massive destruction events in our world's history.
Denmark, for example, builds their dike system with this idea in mind. They build to withstand that one storm in 1,000 years that could wipe out their existence with the right variables in play.
New Orleans, on the other hand, does not.
We know the result.

If a society doesn't plan for the cost and effort of defending against the worst possible scenario, it's only a matter of time before it happens and destroys lives.
Texas seems to get a good hit of something ever 10-15 years or so. Whether it's ice storms, tornados, or hurricanes, we get one once in a while that wallops us.
I don't know what we'd do if we actually do get hit with the "once in a thousand year" type event.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Robie said:


> The term "freak storm" is just that.
> 
> I'm hearing an awful lot of people everywhere saying that Texas let them down.
> 
> ...


I saw a picture of a helicopter spraying deicer fluid on a wind turbine, a waste of time and monry.

My question is, Why don't they put deicer boots on the blades like on aircraft props???

Many of the planes I flew had wing leading edge boots and on the props also.

I used them plenty of times, had to make a declared landing at Albany NY one time,

no deicing equipment, dead stick landing, just made the runway, sweated that one out on the approach.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Maybe this goes under the tin foil hat thread, but...

https://allnewspipeline.com/The_Powers_That_Be_Are_Determined_To_Take_Down_Texas.php

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> I saw a picture of a helicopter spraying deicer fluid on a wind turbine, a waste of time and monry.
> 
> My question is, Why don't they put deicer boots on the blades like on aircraft props???
> 
> ...


We have a fair number of wind turbines up here in the Allegheny Mountains and of course we get our share of bad weather. I don't know about ice boots on the blades and I don't know anyone I could ask. But I do know that occasionally ice gets thrown off those blades and flys a considerable distance. The turbines are usually in remote locations so I've never heard of any damage or injury. But the centrifugal force from the blade tips is big and is capable of throwing ice chunks long distances.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> We have a fair number of wind turbines up here in the Allegheny Mountains and of course we get our share of bad weather. I don't know about ice boots on the blades and I don't know anyone I could ask. But I do know that occasionally ice gets thrown off those blades and flys a considerable distance. The turbines are usually in remote locations so I've never heard of any damage or injury. But the centrifugal force from the blade tips is big and is capable of throwing ice chunks long distances.


They are just like an aircraft prop, the center third (and nearest the hub) is where the buildup occurs.

Airplane props shed the outer sections ice also, an 8 or 10 foot prop @ 2,400 RPM has a lot of centrifugal force too.

Planes props are driven, most I flew had an average of 650 HP per engine.

That center/ inner ice can rip out an engine or shear off the prop shaft.

That ice destroys the wing lift and the thrust of the prop along with the balance.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Michael_Js said:


> Maybe this goes under the tin foil hat thread, but...
> 
> https://allnewspipeline.com/The_Powers_That_Be_Are_Determined_To_Take_Down_Texas.php
> 
> ...


We may have gotten clobbered but we aren't down yet.

Ooooo....... maybe this will cause some of the liberals to move back to CA!!!!!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> We may have gotten clobbered but we aren't down yet.
> 
> Ooooo....... maybe this will cause some of the liberals to move back to CA!!!!!!


They aren't done turning Texas blue, yet. Then, they'll move on to the next red target.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

inceptor said:


> We may have gotten clobbered but we aren't down yet.
> 
> Ooooo....... maybe this will cause some of the liberals to move back to CA!!!!!!


Please no, we have too many here!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Said amusing, NOT LAUGHING. Blow it out of proportion like a liberal on capital hill.

Anybody that lives in the united states that isn't prepared for cold weather is a fricken idiot. Not to mention a normal power outage etc. It happens all the time just like a hurricane, tornado, or flood. Please don't give me that crap about old people not knowing. Cause they of all people should know that it's a possibility.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

A few years ago we had a 100 year flood, the thing it is was because the ACE didn't let enough water out. Our dam's failed and we all flooded because they miscalculated out much our dams could hold. They kept letting water out to prevent the dam from failing and flooded out so many peoples property. Thank god it was a 100 year flood, except we flooded 3 years in a roll. We lost hundreds of cattle, we lost 100's of business's. Nature they said, human error I say. I don't trust anyone anymore.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> EXCLUSIVE: Biden's Insane Executive Order on Climate Change Gave China Access to the US Grid - Suddenly There's an Energy Crisis In Texas - Any Relationship?


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2021/02/exclusive-bidens-insane-executive-order-climate-change-gave-china-access-us-grid-suddenly-energy-crisis-texas-relationship/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It is interesting the Tx is the only state to have it's own grid and this occurs? Trial run?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RedLion said:


> It is interesting the Tx is the only state to have it's own grid and this occurs? Trial run?


I read an article last night that said it was due to fed regs on pollution. I read another article that stated our regulatory agency ONCOR has 5 board members who do not live in Texas. People are pissed. Abbott is going after ONCOR right now. They are being investigated because things should have never gotten this bad.

One article I read a couple of days ago explained why we developed our own grid in the first place, it was because of the fear of fed interference. Then it happens anyhow. Go figure. I think there's enough pressure from unhappy people that this will be fixed.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

inceptor said:


> One article I read a couple of days ago explained why we developed our own grid in the first place, it was because of the fear of fed interference.


I always thought that it was to be prepared to succeed from the union and to be able to be independent again with as little Fed Govt interference as possible.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I always thought that it was to be prepared to succeed from the union and to be able to be independent again with as little Fed Govt interference as possible.


Here is the article that explains why.



> Basically, Texas has its own grid to avoid dealing with - you guessed it - the feds. But grid independence has been violated a few times over the years - not even counting Mexico's help during blackouts in 2011.


https://www.texastribune.org/2011/02/08/texplainer-why-does-texas-have-its-own-power-grid/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

inceptor said:


> Here is the article that explains why.
> 
> https://www.texastribune.org/2011/02/08/texplainer-why-does-texas-have-its-own-power-grid/


So I am not correct on the primary reason? I bet I am. I was stationed at Ft. Hood Texas with the 1st Cav for over a year and Texans at that time seemed ready and willing to be independent.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RedLion said:


> So I am not correct on the primary reason? I bet I am. I was stationed at Ft. Hood Texas with the 1st Cav for over a year and Texans at that time seemed ready and willing to be independent.


Texas independence has been an on and off topic for years. Back in the 60's or 70's a small group had a stand off with the feds that didn't turn out well for them. I don't remember the details but after that, the talk of independence was squashed for a while. But you could very well be correct, that may have been one of the main issues. I know it's back on the table now.

After the election in 2008 it became a topic tossed around. As time went on it picked up steam. Then Trump was elected and the rhetoric slowed way down. Now that joe has put many of the same people in place as they had before AND they stated they learned from their mistakes and will fix those errors to make it even tighter, the topic is heading towards full throttle.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

They have been talking about Texas Independence off and on for years. Now more so then ever I think. As far as the grid. Major F--- up! Heads need to roll over this. people in charge of our grid who don't even live here and are unaccountable to the voter is a major problem. They had a mandate 10 years ago to upgrade the system and it never happened. Someone is lying.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

More good news for Texans.



> Electric Customers in North Texas Stuck with Electric Bills as High as $17,000 Following Cold Snap


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2021/02/electric-customers-north-texas-stuck-electric-bills-high-17000-following-cold-snap/


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RedLion said:


> More good news for Texans.
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2021/02/electric-customers-north-texas-stuck-electric-bills-high-17000-following-cold-snap/


:vs_shocked:That's just mind blowing. It's a good thing I stay with the major player here. I just checked our current week and we will hit maybe 2% of that guys bill.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Going into effect Sunday, Feb. 14, Emergency Order 202-21-1 shows the Energy Dept. was aware of Texas Gov. Greg Abbott's statewide disaster declaration and that ERCOT was readying gas utilities in preparation for a demand surge.
The order shows Acting Energy Secretary David Huizenga did not waive environmental restrictions to allow for maximum energy output, instead ordering ERCOT to utilize all resources in order to stay within acceptable emissions standards - including purchasing energy from outside the state.

"ERCOT anticipates that this Order may result in exceedance of emissions of sulfur dioxide, nitrogen oxide, mercury, and carbon monoxide emissions, as well as wastewater release limits," the order states. "To minimize adverse environmental impacts, this Order limits operation of dispatched units to the times and within the parameters determined by ERCOT for reliability purposes."
Moreover, the order instructed an "incremental amount of restricted capacity" to be sold to ERCOT at "a price no lower than $1,500/MWh," an increase of over 6,000 percent over February 2020 prices of $18.20.
The EO shows the Biden administration basically ordered ERCOT to throttle its energy output by forcing it to comply with environmental green energy standards, while knowing full well Texans could freeze to death in their homes with zero electricity as temperatures plunged.
https://www.energy.gov/sites/prod/f...202(c) Emergency Order - ERCOT 02.14.2021.pdf


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I think there are going to be a lot more preppers after this from the state of texas.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Megamom134 said:


> I think there are going to be a lot more preppers after this from the state of texas.


There is already a lot of us Texans. I didn't think the cold was such a big deal and being without power happens every time we get a hurricane. We get this kind of cold every 20 years or so, so it's not without president. What has us pissed off is we have group of people who don't live in this state, and are not accountable to anyone apparently, running our grid. The politicians are blaming them, they are blaming the operators, and they in turn are blaming everyone. Somebody is lying to us and walking off with a bunch of money. Find out who, line em up against the wall and pull the trigger. Then fix the damn problem!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Always, always, always follow the $.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> There is already a lot of us Texans. I didn't think the cold was such a big deal and being without power happens every time we get a hurricane. We get this kind of cold every 20 years or so, so it's not without president. What has us pissed off is we have group of people who don't live in this state, and are not accountable to anyone apparently, running our grid. The politicians are blaming them, they are blaming the operators, and they in turn are blaming everyone. Somebody is lying to us and walking off with a bunch of money. Find out who, line em up against the wall and pull the trigger. Then fix the damn problem!


I think the feds just assisted in the cause for secession.

ETA: I just hope the news gets around so people understand what happened.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Is this a way to keep all the out of state people from moving to TX?? Great idea whoever came up with it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Is this a way to keep all the out of state people from moving to TX?? Great idea whoever came up with it.


AND hopefully the liberals who fled here will flee because of the weather. Maybe they'll go to friendly country for them like NYC. I'm sure they'll love Bill de Blasio and Cuomo.


----------



## Folklore (Apr 6, 2021)

Chiefster23 said:


> I have two generators. One gas and one diesel.


I wanted to learn about the type of diesel fuel, which is sold at the gas station in Texas at this time of year. How are things with winter diesel fuel? I just saw that gasoline was not always on sale.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I have an old military surplus diesel generator. That dinosaur will burn anything. I just buy home hearing oil or off road diesel to fuel the thing. Now days I think off road and home heating oil are basically the same thing due to updated low-sulfur pollution regulations. Gas station diesel is basically the same fuel with all the additional road taxes added in.

I have an oil furnace in the house, so that 250 gallon tank acts as a big reserve fuel tank to keep my generator running during an extended power outage.

A brand new, modern, purpose built diesel generator might have different fuel requirement. I don’t know. You would have to check with the machine manufacturer and with your fuel supplier if you are going to try to use home heating oil.
I used to work for the railroad and our plant manager rented a big portable diesel generator from Catterpillar. He tried fueling it with the same fuel we ran in the locomotives and it caused a lot of damage to the new unit. I’m not sure of the details.


----------

